# So Freaked Out!!!



## bella1342 (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't even know where to start...

My grandfather passed away from cancer in March 2007, and my grandmother passed from the same thing a few years before. So when he died we had to clear out the house and everything. For the first few months we would go there on Sundays after church and clean a little and make a big brunch for everyone to eat. That lasted for a little while.. it just became to painful, so we stopped for awhile.

The relators said that they needed the house cleared out to show people, so they can sell it. So I think it was in September of 2008 that we got together again and cleared just about EVERYThing out of the house. We had a garage sale.. and everything was gone except for a few odds and ends.

The house just wasn't selling at all due to the economy I guess.

So today my brother goes there (my parents and siblings live two houses away) because he sees the dining room window to my grandparents house was pushed open. He goes in to close it. He looks around and goes upstairs and in my aunt's old bedroom there is a bed... (pretty much one of the only things we left there)

The room was trashed. With beer bottles, joints, pills everywhere, the bathroom toilets were filled with puke and other gross bodily functions... There were candles EVERYWHERE.

He called my mom and my uncle and they went to he house right away. They went through the house and searched but couldn't find anyone. In my grandma's old room there were all blankets and pillows on the floor. Apparently when we were cleaning we forgot to get rid of all of my grandfather's cancer meds in the medicine cabinet because they took all that and crushed it up and they were doing lines. Up in the attic (my uncle's old room) there is a huge bathroom and they went though that medicine cabinet.. and drank a bottle of old robitussen and took all of the pills out of there. I'm surprised there were even meds in there, and they had to be 20 years old because my uncle is out of the house for twenty years now. I'm sure my grandma forgot to clean that stuff out of there, when he got married and moved out... no one ever went up there.

They locked the house and left because they were so freaked out. An hour or so later my cousin who lives next door goes back to check and see if the door is still locked. It's not. She screams and calls my mom and uncle and they call the cops. The cops search everywhere but doesn't find anyone. My brother finds all pills everywhere in the basement too. At this point I don't know where the meds are coming from... my grandfather did have a lot of diff. medical conditions, but my bro said there were pills everywhere.

So basically everyone leaves, and my brother locks everything again. They think possibly the people are getting in the dining room window, or the patio doors. They lock, but if you lock them fast, they don't always work right.

So I'm totally freaked out. Someone is living in my grandfathers house, and everyone is afraid to go there now. The cops can't do anything. I'm scared because my parents live two houses away. My dad came home really late from work the other night and there was someone sitting on my grandfather's porch! My dad pulled out his gun (yes.. he has a gun because he owns a business and when he's leaving at night he carries his gun) and told the person to get going. This was the other night by the way, before my brother discovered all of this crap today.

I know this whole post is incoherent and grammatically a mess... butI'm so worried right now. I can't sleep.

Thanks for reading if you did!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow! That scared me just reading that your dad saw someone sitting on the porch.

I'm sorry though that your family has to deal with this. I'd be so upset if that were happening to me and there wasn't anything the cops could do about it. Maybe you could put up a servaillance (sp?) camera?


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Johnnie! I feel like throwing up right now... I can't calm down. I thought of the surveillance cameras too. .. I'm going to bring it up to my mom and uncle tomorrow.

I wish my parents would move... they have such a nice house but it's in a section of town that got so bad in the last few years. I worry about them.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow I'm so sorry that your family is having to deal with this. I honestly dont know what I would do if I seen someone in my grandparents house and just completely trashing it. Some people just doesnt have any respect for people. I so hope you guys can figure something out. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm sorry you are going though this




Its an awlful situation.

Another way I can see to get people to stop living in an empty house is too ask a relative to live there until its sold. Otherwise you could rent the house out in the short term. Once the house is occupied that should stop the squatters? Just an idea.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 22, 2009)

Nicole, why cant the police do anything about this? Who legally owns the house....surely there is something that can be done..


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 22, 2009)

agreed! eek! that's so scary!!

I think Anthea has some good ideas, or surveilance like J suggested...

hope you are able to stop them! that's freaky!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohh Nicole



That is horrible! I would be mortified if I were to discover that.. that's really horrible. I think the girls have made some great suggestions.. I wish I had something more to add.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 22, 2009)

That is horrible ! I think surveillance cameras might be a good idea, also if your grandfather's house is occupied, and your parents live not too far away from it, surely they know a few neighbors they could ask to watch the house for them and call home if they see anyone coming in. Maybe also change the locks of the house ? Some locks that are difficult to break, it might discourage the squatters.

I don't really understand why the police can't do anything, can't they relate the meds to some pharmacy robbery or maybe traffic ? Especially if you think the squatters are also junkies.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry this is happening to you! I wish I could give better suggestions but putting up surveillance cameras is certainly a very good idea. I don't understand why the police aren't being more helpful.


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm sorry this is happening to you and our family! It's just scary! I think your family might be better of setting up an alarm system if at all possible. That way if there IS a break in, the system automatically notifies the cops, not to mention the loud blaring noises home alarms make. Hope everything gets better.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2009)

Hopefully your dad scared the people away, now that they know they the house is being watched closely!


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone.. i feel a little better that I slept on it.

I guess the cops said they can't really do anything unless we catch people actually in the house.

I don't know, I feel very violated... I pretty much grew up in that house. My grandparents were very religious people, and to see their house trashed and disrespected like that makes me sad.

My brother said all the candles everywhere was soooo freaky.. he can't explain it, like the were worshipers or something. I'm glad I didn't see it.

Thank you for all of the suggestions. My family actually wanted me to move in, but after all this stuff there is no way I can. I couldn't to begin with, it's just too painful being there.

I hope they change the locks... or something.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sorry this is happening to you and our family! It's just scary! I think your family might be better of setting up an alarm system if at all possible. That way if there IS a break in, the system automatically notifies the cops, not to mention the loud blaring noises home alarms make. Hope everything gets better.



I like this idea too... I really didn't think of that. Thanks!!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 22, 2009)

Bella: I'm glad you feel better.


----------



## Karren (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow!! That is scarry and disgusting!!! You see news reports all the time about abandoned houses being used as drug dens.. But you never expect it to be one you own!!


----------



## fawp (Apr 22, 2009)

OMG, that's terrible. I hope the police will be able to do something.


----------



## Arielle123 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow that's really scary! My grandma's house is unoccupied b/c she's in assisted living now since my grandpa recently passed away. Things like that are horrifying. The house isn't going to sell because the economy's so bad. My grandma's house isn't cleared out yet so it doesn't look empty.

One thing my parents did was put lights on automatic timers so that it looks like somebody is home. Maybe that'd help? And curtains so that people can't see that rooms are empty of furniture? And definitely surveillance since you've already had problems.

Wow I hope that you can get something resolved. This just makes me feel sick!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this situation. I would be quite upset as well.

What about borrowing a couple of dogs and putting them in the house, until it is ready to be up for sale?

Or putting up signs like "house is under surveillance".

And leave on a few lights so you can see some activity.

Good luck hun


----------



## venus in furs (Apr 22, 2009)

That must be terrible. When my nan died a few years ago her house was left empty for a while, when we visited to clear it out there was evidence that someone had been trying to prize the front door and all the down stairs windows open with a crowbar or something, desperately trying to break in. It was horrible to see that someone was so desperate to get into my nans house, as she had only just died- its as if they somehow knew that she had passed away and the house would be empty, so they took advantage



We had to get reinforcements for the windows and better locks for the doors to prevent them doing it again and actually managing to get in. I hope you can get something sorted


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 24, 2009)

That really sucks that squatters think they can just go in where ever they want to and destroy the place. People really suck ass sometimes, bella. =(

Hope you guys can figure out who's doing this and they get punished!


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! So far they seem to be gone... but we'll see if they come back. I'll post an update when I know something else.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 27, 2009)

Im so sorry for your worries! one thing I dont get .. how are they getting in?? did they find a key or something?

I suggest a pitbull and surveillance cameras


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im so sorry for your worries! one thing I dont get .. how are they getting in?? did they find a key or something?
I suggest a pitbull and surveillance cameras

We're not really sure Ricci... at first I think it was the patio door off of the deck. It locks, but not always properly... maybe one of us closed and locked it but it wasn't locked right. My dad locked it the right way, and boarded it for now, so I don't think anyone will be getting in there. My brother also found a window open... that's what prompted him to go in there the first place. I just hope they didn't get a key if it was left there (my grandfather always kept them on the bar by the front door) and copied it or something. We have to get the locks changed too.


----------

